# One year ago today/4 months ago today



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

DH and I conceived our angel, Reagan, one year ago today. Exactly 8 months after she was conceived, she grew wings. She would've been 4 months old today.


----------



## janebug (May 25, 2005)




----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

It's so hard to go through all of this.







I hope you find some peace today.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh Amy








We all miss you Reagan.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

:








: to you Amy....I'm thinking of you and Reagan all the time...


----------



## Patti Ann (Dec 2, 2001)

Amy-







Thinking of you and Reagan today.

Peace and love,

Patti


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I, too, think about Reagan often... praying for you and your family.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Amy,
I am sending you hugs today







: It is so hard to be without our babies. You and Reagan are in my thoughts.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I am so sorry







Hugs mama!


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter. May you find peace.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Oh mama, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

(((hugs))))


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

wishing you peace today

tara


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Thinking of your family today.


----------

